# REVIEW - Eveready 1D (Economy) LED Flashlight



## UnknownVT (Oct 20, 2016)

been a while...

The season is drawing in, and Halloween is just over a week away -
both are time to look at our flashlights -
ones that are useful to have around the house or car for those blackout and emergency situations,
as well as being able to hand to kids...

Enter:






Cost all of $4.47 for the pack of 2, with batteries, from local Walmart - model # EVEL152S, UPN 138514 -
uses a single D battery.

Specs on package:




25 lumens, 60 hours, 1m drop - ANSI/NEMA FL 1 standard -
For FL 1 standard the brightness and battery life have to be with the supplied batteries - which are cheapo "Super Heavy Duty" zinc-carbon.

Size:




compared to cheapo 2D cell flashlights which I bought to host the now legendary MJLED PR2 replacement bulbs
and a real classic 2D Eveready Krypton - a "best Buy" of sorts back in the early 90's I replaced the bulb with a Dorcy 41-1643 30 Lumen 3 Volt LED Replacement.

Heads -










There was also this Ozark Trail 2xAA flashlight (rated 200lumens) I noticed its LED chip was of similar shape...





May have noticed from the pics of the heads - the Eveready 1D has a nice touch of anti-roll tabs -





Comparison beamshots: (Eveready 1D uses the supplied Zinc Carbon, other 2Ds are using alkaline D of varying ages, but were tested to be good)
vs. 2D Eveready with MJLED PR2








vs. 2D Eveready "Krypton" with Dorcy 41-1643 30 Lumen 3 Volt LED Replacement








vs. RayOVac 2D with MJLED PR2








Lastly perhaps a little silly
vs. Ozark Trail 2xAA flashlight (rated 200lumens using freshly charged Kodak LSD AAs)








Perhaps it wasn't that silly after all - this shows the economy Eveready 1D puts more of its light into the side-spill while keeping a "respectable" hotspot.
This results in a much more useful light (for me).

Overall I am pretty impressed with such a cheap flashlight, using a single D cell - cheap enough to giveaway or even be "disposable" -
I just regard it as a bargain.

(note: despite the looks they are NOT water-resistant - as the hole at the back-end of the light actually has a hole/crack into the main body 




- pity as it would have been so simple to make the light water resistant...)

One probably could fill that hole with "Plasticine" or similar to make it more water resistant?


----------



## gunga (Oct 20, 2016)

This looks great. 1D cell each? Even better.


----------



## parnass (Oct 20, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> been a while...



Good to see you back, UnknownVT!


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 20, 2016)

Cool little lights thanks, quick blob of bathroom sealant will fix that hole !


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 20, 2016)

I have one of the 1D Eveready LED lights that looks like your Eveready 2D light it has a PR base dropin. It looks like they just took the 2 cell light body mold and modified it with ridges so a spring would fit on them for a 1D cell battery. I'm guessing the SMD emitter is more efficient than the 5mm LED drop in. I've looked at the Eveready/Energizer lights and they seem to be going to all SMD LEDs on their low end flashlights. I'm glad to see a review as I was curious as to how "nice" the beam was and it looks. You could look to auto type rubber plug for the bottom.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 20, 2016)

gunga said:


> This looks great. 1D cell each? Even better.





parnass said:


> Good to see you back, UnknownVT!





zs&tas said:


> Cool little lights thanks, quick blob of bathroom sealant will fix that hole !





Lynx_Arc said:


> I have one of the 1D Eveready LED lights that looks like your Eveready 2D light it has a PR base dropin. It looks like they just took the 2 cell light body mold and modified it with ridges so a spring would fit on them for a 1D cell battery. I'm guessing the SMD emitter is more efficient than the 5mm LED drop in. I've looked at the Eveready/Energizer lights and they seem to be going to all SMD LEDs on their low end flashlights. I'm glad to see a review as I was curious as to how "nice" the beam was and it looks. You could look to auto type rubber plug for the bottom.



Thanks for the responses, and welcome back

Yes, indeed they are cool little lights - especially since they run on a single D cell (to me the most watts/cell or price for common/low price batteries)
25 lumens spread out like the way these are, is pretty good and very usable, 
and running for 60 hours (both ANSI/NEMA FL 1 rated) on the supplied zinc carbon battery 
is actually really good performance.

Thank you for the suggestions for plugging the hole - 
I am not too certain how water resistant the switch and surroundings are - 
but they do not show obvious gaps.

However simply plugging the hole would allow use in the rain if not downpours
(perhaps not of Biblical proportions - then we might not survive that...)

I also thought of just dripping some epoxy glue in the hole.

Thanks,


----------



## mdorian (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice review, thanks for posting.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Halloween tomorrow - and these are useful to hand out to kids and friends...
and after - they'd just be handy to have around the house for those blackout situations, 
and generally for the longer dark nights.

They could have been made more compact, perhaps about 1-1.5" shorter






but I find the size handy and just about right for my hands -




smaller/shorter would probably feel awkward and maybe even unbalanced.

Follow up on water-resistance, it would be easy to plug the end - 
but on more careful examination there are gaps between the switch assembly and the body -
again one probably could seal those too...

One of the main attractions for me was these run on a single D-cell -
with a runtime (ANSI FL-1 standard) of 60 hours on the supplied "Heavy Duty" zinc carbon.

These can be found in a local dollar store at 3 pack for $1.





makes them very economical to run.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the review and additional info!


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2016)

This is the second version of the Eveready 1D, the original used 5mm LEDs; if you see one of these earlier versions laying around, a runtime test should definitely be in order..


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 31, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> This is the second version of the Eveready 1D, the original used 5mm LEDs; if you see one of these earlier versions laying around, a runtime test should definitely be in order..



I'm not sure but this could be the third version of it as I think I've seen 2 previous versions:
1) with build in 5mm LED and optical lens
2) with PR base LED drop in module with clear lens

I could be wrong and one version could have been Energizer instead of Eveready.
I have taken the PR base drop ins and used them in 2 cell lights with nimh batteries to reduce overdriving them too much. 

I think the PR base dropins will be history in the future but would love to see an SMD based PR dropin instead of 5 or 10mm LEDs.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 2, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm not sure but this could be the third version of it as I think I've seen 2 previous versions:
> 1) with build in 5mm LED and optical lens
> 2) with PR base LED drop in module with clear lens
> 
> ...



When I did a search on Eveready 1D - I did not find this current 60hours 25lumens model - 
but just about everywhere - including Eveready's own site 
shows a 50hr 9lumen model - they include a pdf Data Sheet download.

This is a crop of that datasheet





Amazon's current listing shows the 50hr 9lumen model and among the pics is this one -





Certainly different from the SMD version of this review -
may be it's the PR2 drop-in?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes that is the previous model with the PR base drop in LED. It was offered at several stores in a 2 pack for about $5.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 2, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Yes that is the previous model with the PR base drop in LED. It was offered at several stores in a 2 pack for about $5.




Thanks.

I also just noticed the switch had changed that PR drop in model had a sliding switch similar to the 2D Eveready incandescent host for that MJLED PR2.

The model I reviewed has a push button switch under a rubber cover that's why I even thought of any water resistance at all.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 2, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I also just noticed the switch had changed that PR drop in model had a sliding switch similar to the 2D Eveready incandescent host for that MJLED PR2.
> 
> The model I reviewed has a push button switch under a rubber cover that's why I even thought of any water resistance at all.


The 1D version I have is a sliding switch as they just retrofit a plastic incan version with slight change to inner parts of the plastic battery holder the rest is probably identical. I mainly bought mine for the LED PR base dropin to use it in other light. I took one dropin apart and used it in an old Techna 2N light with 1AAA battery


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 6, 2016)

Seems like there are several variations to this Eveready 1D -
I think the earliest ones were based on the original 2D Economy flashlight referred to by Lynx Arc, and as shown in the opening post.

Originally I did searches on the web to see if there were later/better versions -
unfortunately I found lots of listings had older pics and even specs.

I know I had a job making sure the one(s) I bought were the 25 lumens, 60 hour versions
in the end I bought them in the flesh at a local Walmart so I can be sure of the version.

Here's some of the confusion -
I think the ones with the rubber booted push button switches are later versions
even then I found there are at least 3 versions!

Walmart's listing shows this pic:





shows the same rubber booted push button switch - but -





but wait there's more... (didn't know I was on TV?)

One of Amazon's listings -





looks kind of the same...? not so fast -





really? an improvement of 1 lumen?
can they really see that?

Not only that -
notice the 7 lumens version is claiming a range of 15m 
but the 8 lumens version is only 12m?
Both are supposed to be FL-1 standard.

Current version - the ones I bought - also comes singly at about $2.50 with battery -
25 lumens, 60 hours -


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 6, 2016)

I think the first two (7 and 8 lumens) are based on 5mm type technology while the newest 25 lumen more efficient SMD technology. 
As LEDs for these lights have gone from 30 lumens/watt to over 100 lumens/watt you only need 1/3 the power for the same light output or the same amount of power for twice to 3 times output hence the increase from 8 to 25 lumens I believe.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 6, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I think the first two (7 and 8 lumens) are based on 5mm type technology while the newest 25 lumen more efficient SMD technology.
> As LEDs for these lights have gone from 30 lumens/watt to over 100 lumens/watt you only need 1/3 the power for the same light output or the same amount of power for twice to 3 times output hence the increase from 8 to 25 lumens I believe.




Many thanks for the explanation.

It would be interesting to see the LEDs of the 7 and 8 lumens versions.

Thanks


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 7, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Many thanks for the explanation.
> 
> It would be interesting to see the LEDs of the 7 and 8 lumens versions.
> 
> Thanks



The version I have is a PR base drop in using a 5mm LED with a white plastic spacer/ring to support and center it in the base. I do have some of the Dorcy type pr base drop ins using a ~10mm LED which are brighter than a 1D driven 5mm PR base LED. I have the Eveready in a 2D cell flashlight and it is considerably brighter but others who have overdriven these dropins have had mixed results some frying the LEDs I wouldn't use them with Energizer lithiums or brand new alkalines I have one in a 2AA incan waterproof light driven by 2 Rayovac Hybrid LSD Nimh batteries that works well. 
I love plastic flashlights with decent LED output but typically they are unimpressive in the brightness category. My problem with many plastic LED lights is the output is TOO dim to be overall useful they are good for power outages for dim area lights but in normal everyday use they aren't bright enough for some tasks. I do think the 25 lumen updated version may be more useful than a 7-8 lumen version. 

As someone who has used incans and later fluorescent lighting in several power outages in my life and in most tasks and had to deal with stocking up on alkaline batteries of all types for decades and dealing with looking for sales on them and the continuing cost of replacing them as they were used up when LED lighting came into the picture even the 5-10 lumen single 5mm LED solutions were incredibly energy saving to me. I made PR base bulbs with resistors in them with 3-4 LEDs to run off 3 and 4 cell flashlights (AAs mostly) these provided adequate light output for most tasks and ran down to about the 5 lumen level before I either changed the batteries out or purposed them to dim area lighting instead. 

What would be the more ultimate in these type of lights is a 2 level output with about 80 lumen high and a 10 lumen low but that would probably cost another dollar or two for the electronics and probably not be less than $10/pair then essentially most folks wouldn't buy them for that price.


----------



## xxo (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I saw these in the store a while ago and was wondering why 2 lights only came with 2 batteries.......didn't realize they were 1D! 25 lumens for 60 hrs is pretty good (assuming that most of the output is closer to 25 lumens than 2.5?) but I wonder what a 2D version would do.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 7, 2016)

xxo said:


> Thanks for the review. I saw these in the store a while ago and was wondering why 2 lights only came with 2 batteries.......didn't realize they were 1D! 25 lumens for 60 hrs is pretty good (assuming that most of the output is closer to 25 lumens than 2.5?) but I wonder what a 2D version would do.



most likely the average is about 10 lumens on the heavy duty battery included.
A 2D version would probably fry the LED as the boost circuit was designed for a 1.5v source not 3v.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 8, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> most likely the average is about 10 lumens on the heavy duty battery included.



These are supposed to be to ANSI/NEMA FL-1 standards -
which says:


> *2.5 LIGHT OUTPUT
> *
> *2.5.1 Purpose*
> To provide a procedure for the measurement of the total luminous flux (lumens) emitted by the device.
> ...



This means the 25 lumens output is supposed to be with the supplied "Super Heavy Duty" Carbon-Zinc batteries.

I have put alkaline in these and there does not seem to be any perceptible increase in brightness -
although I would surmise probably more than double the claimed runtime of 60 hours (again ANSI FL-1 standard).

NEMA only has the first 9 pages in its complimentary pdf document - introduction and table of contents.
Various flashlight manufacturers have pdf of the ANSI FL-1 standard - which are abbreviations or their interpretations of the standard.

However I found this - which looks like the full document - I used the quote from this.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 8, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> These are supposed to be to ANSI/NEMA FL-1 standards -
> which says:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing the boost circuit is pseudo regulated limiting the output at start the advantage of alkaline batteries is longer runtime at higher output as the heavy duty will cave in quicker in voltage. In order to get the 25 lumens the LED is probably needing about 1/4 watts at about 3.5v or a drive current of about 72ma. If you consider that 1.5v is the source that means without losses you need 2 1/3 times the current or about 170ma. If you guess at 20% loss in the boost circuit you will probably see 200ma from the battery so 60 times that is 12000mah which I not sure a D cell can do at that current (heavy duty) such that you would have to see dropping current output to make that run time.


----------



## xxo (Nov 8, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm guessing the boost circuit is pseudo regulated limiting the output at start the advantage of alkaline batteries is longer runtime at higher output as the heavy duty will cave in quicker in voltage. In order to get the 25 lumens the LED is probably needing about 1/4 watts at about 3.5v or a drive current of about 72ma. If you consider that 1.5v is the source that means without losses you need 2 1/3 times the current or about 170ma. If you guess at 20% loss in the boost circuit you will probably see 200ma from the battery so 60 times that is 12000mah which I not sure a D cell can do at that current (heavy duty) such that you would have to see dropping current output to make that run time.




Looks like these batteries only rated for 8,000 mAh with a 25 mA load (less with higher Amp draw).

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/1250.pdf


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 8, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm guessing the boost circuit is pseudo regulated limiting the output at start the advantage of alkaline batteries is longer runtime at higher output as the heavy duty will cave in quicker in voltage. In order to get the 25 lumens the LED is probably needing about 1/4 watts at about 3.5v or a drive current of about 72ma. If you consider that 1.5v is the source that means without losses you need 2 1/3 times the current or about 170ma. If you guess at 20% loss in the boost circuit you will probably see 200ma from the battery so 60 times that is 12000mah which I not sure a D cell can do at that current (heavy duty) such that you would have to see dropping current output to make that run time.



Sounds reasonable -

The ANSI/NEMA Fl-1 standard says:


> *2.4 RUN TIME
> *
> *2.4.1 Purpose *
> To provide a procedure to determine the amount of time elapsed (under continuous operation) at which
> ...



ie: with supplied batteries the cheapo "Super Heavy Duty" Carbon Zinc
the continuous runtime is 60 hours down to 10% of initial brightness of 25 lumens.

Of course the FL-1 standard does not say how long the 25 lumens brightness level has to be maintained -
worst case - 
it could drop to something just >2.5 lumens after >2 mins, and maintain that until 60 hours when it goes < 2.5lumens.

But I've used these and they do seem like the same brightness (I have more than one to compare side-by-side) after a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## xxo (Nov 8, 2016)

I guess the only way to know for sure would be to graph a run time test?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 8, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Sounds reasonable -
> 
> The ANSI/NEMA Fl-1 standard says:
> 
> ...


I've found alkaline or heavy duty batteries tend to put out enough power for a dim LED down to 1.0v or less. The reason I chose 10 lumens is 25-2.5 is 22.5 and half of that is 11.25 lumens and I'm guessing the lower the output of the light the longer the runtime at that level. I bet you get from about 18-25 lumens for around 20 hours on the light on alkalines and I think it could be hard to tell the difference as the light slowly dims.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 9, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I've found alkaline or heavy duty batteries tend to put out enough power for a dim LED down to 1.0v or less. The reason I chose 10 lumens is 25-2.5 is 22.5 and half of that is 11.25 lumens and I'm guessing the lower the output of the light the longer the runtime at that level. I bet you get from about 18-25 lumens for around 20 hours on the light on alkalines and I think it could be hard to tell the difference as the light slowly dims.



Thanks for explanation -
although the average/mid-point between 25 and 2.5 lumens is 13.75 lumens.

You're right, if the light can maintain a level of between 18-25 lumens for 20 hours on alkaline - so abut 8(?) hours on carbon zinc - 
one is very unlikely to see much, if any, difference in brightness - especially for intermittent usage - until the battery level drops low enough.

This is still a pretty good performance with good beam profile and long runtime (even on carbon zinc) - 
for a light that's $2.50 running on a single included D-cell.

Thanks


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 9, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Thanks for explanation -
> although the average/mid-point between 25 and 2.5 lumens is 13.75 lumens.
> 
> You're right, if the light can maintain a level of between 18-25 lumens for 20 hours on alkaline - so abut 8(?) hours on carbon zinc -
> ...


I've bought 3 or 4 of the older PR based version of these lights and used them a little and even transplanted the LEDs in other lights and find all my D cell lights just don't ever get used at all as I automatically grab AA or 18650 based lights for guilt free (rechargeable) lumens. What I find ironic is a 1AA light based upon the same technology is more expensive I would buy one to try it out if they cost the same (or cheaper). 
What Energizer needs to do is make a diffuser for this 1D light and then it would be a power outage lantern.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 9, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I've bought 3 or 4 of the older PR based version of these lights and used them a little and even transplanted the LEDs in other lights and find all my D cell lights just don't ever get used at all as I automatically grab AA or 18650 based lights for guilt free (rechargeable) lumens. What I find ironic is a 1AA light based upon the same technology is more expensive I would buy one to try it out if they cost the same (or cheaper).
> What Energizer needs to do is make a diffuser for this 1D light and then it would be a power outage lantern.



Thank you again for the input.

Bought these mainly for power outage use, where long runtime is important - hence the D cell.

Realize can't expect 25 lumens for the full duration of the runtime - 
but a ANSI-FL-1 runtime rating of 60 hours on a single humble carbon zinc D-cell, in lieu of any other specs/tests, is still a very good thing.

It's relatively easy to make a make-shift diffuser/lantern for any flashlight -
just roll up a sheet of white copy/printer paper into a cone, 
fit it on the flashlight head and tape to keep shape and in place.
Since this 1D flashlight can easily stand on end - 
makes for a pretty nifty "lantern"/wand.







Thanks for the enjoyable conversation :twothumbs


----------



## Grijon (Nov 9, 2016)

That paper diffuser is EPIC - thank you for sharing! I'm going to try it out tonight.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 9, 2016)

Grijon said:


> That paper diffuser is EPIC - thank you for sharing! I'm going to try it out tonight.



Thanks.

Silly, but even less work, 
and cost = free -

white shopping bag, inflate, and use rubber band to secure to head (flashlight that is, unless you do want to look silly as well )






Most of us carry pocket flashlights - read: small -
cone might be small/narrow for those - but one can use the larger D sized cone, just trim the bottom so it can stand like a teepee
and place standing small flashlight inside, preferably on white paper/surface so to maximize light.

Or even simpler - 
use one of those takeout soup containers (get it from the soup Nazi  )


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 9, 2016)

you can also take a plastic measuring cup (opaque) and sit it on top of the light for a diffuser. Maybe even use sandpaper or something to scuff up a laundry detergent measuring cup for a diffuser.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 9, 2016)

Those paper cone cups attached to water coolers that one can't put down....
now can be pressed into service for flashlight lantern modes.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice review! I like all the different diffuser ideas similar to some I have used before but I never thought of the shopping bag or the paper cone.Great ideas,love the low to no cost aspect! Most of us here have a good variety of lights for all our needs but every so often the thread pops up looking for a good utility/emergency light for that non-flashoholic friend or family member. Knowing that many of those same people will only use common alkalines at best this seems like an ideal light to recommend. Very low cost,simple operation and only one D cell required,no need to come up with two good batteries. Add in the OP's great diffuser ideas and what is not to like?
This thread is making me want to go out and grab a couple even though I literally have no need of another cheap light. There is something to be said for simple low cost devices that work.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 20, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> Nice review! I like all the different diffuser ideas similar to some I have used before but I never thought of the shopping bag or the paper cone.Great ideas,love the low to no cost aspect! Most of us here have a good variety of lights for all our needs but every so often the thread pops up looking for a good utility/emergency light for that non-flashoholic friend or family member. Knowing that many of those same people will only use common alkalines at best this seems like an ideal light to recommend. Very low cost,simple operation and only one D cell required,no need to come up with two good batteries. Add in the OP's great diffuser ideas and what is not to like?
> This thread is making me want to go out and grab a couple even though I literally have no need of another cheap light. There is something to be said for simple low cost devices that work.



Thank you so much for the kind words.

Couldn't agree more about economical flashlights with long runtimes for those power outage or emergency situations - just to have around the house, or car. 
Now they have pretty respectable brightness and increased runtimes too - all ANSI FL-1 rated.

It's fun coming up with ad-hoc lantern ideas with things that are free or just lying around - 




gift wrap tissue paper....

white paper lunch bags tail-stand small lights inside....

Most think that a light has to be able to tail-stand to do this - 
but some lights are not too practical to tail-stand - like a 3D Maglite (LED replaced) not impossible but just not too good -




almost any white bag. (LED replacement PR2 is a warm white)

Thanks


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 21, 2016)

More great ideas! Not only fun but ever so cheap yet eminently practical. Better a half dozen of these lights with ad-hoc diffusers than one or two LED lanterns, that can't act as handheld lights, in a power outage IMHO.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 22, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> More great ideas! Not only fun but ever so cheap yet eminently practical. Better a half dozen of these lights with ad-hoc diffusers than one or two LED lanterns, that can't act as handheld lights, in a power outage IMHO.


Energizer would be smart to include a plastic diffuser for these lights and market it also as a lantern IMO. It would also be neat if they included adapter(s) to use AAs also as I'm not a D cell light fan but these lights are so cheap with such decent runtime that buying heavy duty D cells specifically to use in them would be a good idea to save money as if they leaked you wouldn't lose any sleep over the loss.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Energizer would be smart to include a plastic diffuser for these lights and market it also as a lantern IMO. It would also be neat if they included adapter(s) to use AAs also as I'm not a D cell light fan but these lights are so cheap with such decent runtime that buying heavy duty D cells specifically to use in them would be a good idea to save money as if they leaked you wouldn't lose any sleep over the loss.



Having a cheap traffic wand cone widely available even if sold separately would be be helpful,I rarely see them at B&M stores. A white one could work as a diffuser as well as the obvious uses. I am not really a D user either they leak to often,but you wouldn't lose much if one one of these lights gets ruined.I tend to run most of my C and D lights on AAs or AAAs in adapters.A 3XAA to 1XD adapter with the batteries in parallel and lithium Energizers should provide reliable long run time and offer better long term storage. There are plenty of battery adapters online but I doubt Energizer would bother including one as the average consumer would probably rather use D cells.Part of the appeal on these lights is the use of a single cell so maybe 1XAA to 1XD and a lithium AA would be better in keeping with the low cost theme.
For me personally this is more of a recommend/give-away light since I have so many other lights and plenty of batteries available. Of course I did buy a pair to fool with anyway.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 23, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> ...
> I tend to run most of my C and D lights on AAs or AAAs in adapters.A 3XAA to 1XD adapter with the batteries in parallel and lithium Energizers should provide reliable long run time and offer better long term storage. There are plenty of battery adapters online ... Part of the appeal on these lights is the use of a single cell so maybe 1XAA to 1XD and a lithium AA would be better in keeping with the low cost theme.
> For me personally this is more of a recommend/give-away light since I have so many other lights and plenty of batteries available. Of course I did buy a pair to fool with anyway.



Thank you for that - I have 1AA to 1D adapters but because of your post, realized 3AA in parallel to 1D adapters do exist -
so I ordered me 4 off eBay, for all of about $4 for the 4 including shipping...




This means when the supplied "Super Heavy Duty" carbon zinc D cells run out - I can use eneloops in adapters.

Thanks for the wake-up!

*ADDED* Question -
I'm assuming since these use the AA in parallel 
- they can be used with 1, 2 or 3 AAs?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> Having a cheap traffic wand cone widely available even if sold separately would be be helpful,I rarely see them at B&M stores. A white one could work as a diffuser as well as the obvious uses. I am not really a D user either they leak to often,but you wouldn't lose much if one one of these lights gets ruined.I tend to run most of my C and D lights on AAs or AAAs in adapters.A 3XAA to 1XD adapter with the batteries in parallel and lithium Energizers should provide reliable long run time and offer better long term storage. There are plenty of battery adapters online but I doubt Energizer would bother including one as the average consumer would probably rather use D cells.Part of the appeal on these lights is the use of a single cell so maybe 1XAA to 1XD and a lithium AA would be better in keeping with the low cost theme.
> For me personally this is more of a recommend/give-away light since I have so many other lights and plenty of batteries available. Of course I did buy a pair to fool with anyway.



At one time I think energizer made a light that could take AA/C/D cells with an adjustable battery compartment and in the past there were lanterns that included 4D to 6v lantern adapters and I've seen other lights that can use AA and D cells in them. I think the reason it wouldn't be included is the price is so cheap an adapter would make folks who buy it to throw away think twice. I was at a Walmart grocery store and saw one of these 1D LED lights and also the Rayovac 2AA PR base LED light at $1.44 each. If I didn't have a bunch of 18650 batteries and a bunch of duraloops and a few of the older 1D PR base LED lights I would probably get one of them but when you have a lot of lights and batteries you really don't need a 1D LED light for a power outage. I have several D cell incan lights that I adapted to LED use that I haven't used in close to 10 years.
For someone with not many decent power outage lights I think this and the cheap 2AA LED rayovac are essential for backup use but I recommend other lights that are smaller and use AA or if you have it... 18650 fuel.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 23, 2016)

UnknownVT I am not sure if they will work with a single battery as I have never tried it. I will have to inventory my adapters as I am not sure if I have any 3XAA to D in parallel.I know I have some 4XAAA to C in parallel that I am using in a C cell Mag. With the low cost and a variety of types available the adapters create a convenient way to use Nimh and lithium in C and D lights.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> At one time I think energizer made a light that could take AA/C/D cells with an adjustable battery compartment and in the past there were lanterns that included 4D to 6v lantern adapters and I've seen other lights that can use AA and D cells in them. I think the reason it wouldn't be included is the price is so cheap an adapter would make folks who buy it to throw away think twice. I was at a Walmart grocery store and saw one of these 1D LED lights and also the Rayovac 2AA PR base LED light at $1.44 each. If I didn't have a bunch of 18650 batteries and a bunch of duraloops and a few of the older 1D PR base LED lights I would probably get one of them but when you have a lot of lights and batteries you really don't need a 1D LED light for a power outage. I have several D cell incan lights that I adapted to LED use that I haven't used in close to 10 years.
> For someone with not many decent power outage lights I think this and the cheap 2AA LED rayovac are essential for backup use but I recommend other lights that are smaller and use AA or if you have it... 18650 fuel.



The Energizer multi-battery light is called the Quick Switch. It is a great concept and works well enough but it is notably larger than other 2D lights to accommodate the sliding tray the batteries go in. It is also made of a fairly hard plastic and I doubt it would stand much abuse. The ones I have are incan models but will work fine with a PRbase LED drop-in. Not sure if they ever made an LED version of the Quick Switch but it is a shame they didn't work to refine the design. Like the 1D lights it is a pretty good concept for the average consumer.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> The Energizer multi-battery light is called the Quick Switch. It is a great concept and works well enough but it is notably larger than other 2D lights to accommodate the sliding tray the batteries go in. It is also made of a fairly hard plastic and I doubt it would stand much abuse. The ones I have are incan models but will work fine with a PRbase LED drop-in. Not sure if they ever made an LED version of the Quick Switch but it is a shame they didn't work to refine the design. Like the 1D lights it is a pretty good concept for the average consumer.


With LED efficiency these days up from 30 lumens/watt to 100+lumens/watt you can get more runtime at a brighter output from a 1D light than a 2D LED light back when pr base drop ins came out. The first 1D LED light was a 5mm LED about 10 lumens for about 200 hours.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 23, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> UnknownVT I am not sure if they will work with a single battery as I have never tried it.




Are you talking about the adapters themselves, or a flashlight driven by 1AA?

I'll find out if the 3AA to 1D adapter will work with 1 or 2 AAs as well as 3 -
although I don't see why not, since the batteries are in parallel -
parallel when using 3 AAs means 3x the capacity - 
but the same voltage 1.2-1.5V depending on battery.

A single AA ought to be able to drive this 1D flashlight -
I have a 1AA to 1D adapter (supplied with an early eneloop kit from CostCo)






Side-by-side beamshot 







left - supplied "Super Heavy Duty" carbon zinc D; right - DuraLoop AA in 1AA to 1D adapter.
close enough to call it the same?

Using 3AA in a D adapter ought to give 3x the capacity/runtime - using eneloops that's 5700-6000mAh or Duracell Ion-Core/eneloop (XX) Pro ~ 7200-7500mAh -
and with much better discharge characteristics.

Of course it depends on whether putting about $7.50's worth of eneloops in a $2.50 flashlight makes sense ....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't recall anyone giving a current draw from this light as it would give you an idea as for runtime off AA batteries.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 23, 2016)

UnknownVT I was referring to the 3XAA to 1XD adapters. I assumed the lights themselves would work fine on a single AA and thanks to your test,we have the proof. Good to see the output is maintained with the Duraloop. I wasn't sure if there would be a loss due to the lower voltage but it really doesn't look like there was any in your pictures.Funny that 3 Duraloops cost three times what the light does but it is still worthwhile I believe.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 23, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't recall anyone giving a current draw from this light as it would give you an idea as for runtime off AA batteries.



Oh, oops -
current draw (all voltages are open-circuit unloaded) using 

supplied "Super Heavy Duty" carbon zinc -

cz1 1.63V 330mA
cz2 1.62V 330mA

alkaline D indeterminate age but still "good" -

alk 1.56V 280mA

NiMH -
[_edited - had used freshly charged NiMH - realized I shouldn't have done that, re-took readings with previously fully charged batteries few weeks ago_] -

DuraLoop 1.31V 235mA
Duracell 
Ion-Core 1.36V 250mA


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Oh, oops -
> current draw (all voltages are open-circuit unloaded) using
> 
> supplied "Super Heavy Duty" carbon zinc -
> ...


looks like you get about 10 hours runtime off 1AA nimh assuming voltage drop reduces the current which means 3 nimh is about 30 hours or so


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 26, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> At one time I think energizer made a light that could take AA/C/D cells with an adjustable battery compartment and in the past there were lanterns that included 4D to 6v lantern adapters and I've seen other lights that can use AA and D cells in them. ...





ZMZ67 said:


> The Energizer multi-battery light is called the Quick Switch. It is a great concept and works well enough but it is notably larger than other 2D lights to accommodate the sliding tray the batteries go in. It is also made of a fairly hard plastic and I doubt it would stand much abuse. The ones I have are incan models but will work fine with a PRbase LED drop-in. Not sure if they ever made an LED version of the Quick Switch but it is a shame they didn't work to refine the design. Like the 1D lights it is a pretty good concept for the average consumer.



Not quite as clever as the Quick Switch with adjustable battery compartment/tray - 
but I've just posted

*



REVIEW - Eveready ReadyFlex Floating Lantern (EVFL45SH)*






Looks like just a regular 6V floating lantern -
but it uses 2 or 4 D-cells





In the review I discussed looking for 4D to lantern adapters (which RayOVac used to make) 
but now are scarce, and any others available seem to be pretty expensive.

So this lantern seems to have solve that problem...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 26, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Not quite as clever as the Quick Switch with adjustable battery compartment/tray -
> but I've just posted
> 
> *
> ...


Steve's wholesale tools used to have them. I have a lantern still in use with an adapter in it my last in service incan light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 26, 2016)

UnknownVT said:


> Not quite as clever as the Quick Switch with adjustable battery compartment/tray -
> but I've just posted
> 
> *
> ...


Steve's wholesale tools used to have them. I have a lantern still in use with an adapter in it my last in service incan light.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 26, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Steve's wholesale tools used to have them. I have a lantern still in use with an adapter in it my last in service incan light.


Thanks - doing searches for the RayOVac D to lantern adapters does find them still available -
but at $12 and up - costs more than a whole lantern with battery -







and there is even a MIL-Spec one at similarly high price -





That *Eveready ReadyFlex Floating Lantern (EVFL45SH)* using 2 or 4 D cells (link to review) basically makes the D to lantern adapter, and the 6V lantern battery obsolete, for me.

While I was at it I found the Energizer Quick Switch also still available at $10 and up




although the concept is clever it really does not hold much practicality over a regular 2D flashlight and AA to D adapters -
much less to this 1D flashlight and those 3AA to D adapters (assuming they work with 1, 2 or 3 AA) ...

Thanks


----------

